
Should a wildly successful “solopreneur” start a *real* company? - Stratoscope
I ran across this Ask HN from yesterday that has dropped far off the home page. Someone who is bringing in $2M&#x2F;year as a one-person business wants to know if he should expand it into a bigger company. It&#x27;s one of the best discussions I&#x27;ve seen here:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=12374445
======
Stratoscope
Since the URL doesn't seem to be clickable, here it is again:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12374445](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12374445)

